# Valentines, werewolfs and "FURRY LOVE" WISHES TO THE FORUM



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Good Cartoon!*

When I don't shave and get all hairy, I wished I looked like a werewolf...instead of a monkey!
(Or an Amish Grandfather)
"Run for your lives! It's the Amish Grandfather-werewolf!"
"Calm down , it's just a monkey having a very bad hair day."
...and then a breeze blew the other way...and everyone began laughing.
 "Yup! Justa monkey."


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> When I don't shave and get all hairy, I wished I looked like a werewolf...instead of a monkey!
> (Or an Amish Grandfather)
> "Run for your lives! It's the Amish Grandfather-werewolf!"
> "Calm down , it's just a monkey having a very bad hair day."
> ...



Hee hee -- you so silly!! Didn't I see you in the stands as the camera panned the Super Bowl crowd?! LOL


----------

